# Hot Process vs Cold Process at Events



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have 3 fairly large events in October. I thought I only had one, but then realized I had another, and then was invited to a new event with great promise that is also in october. I am hoping to really get my season kicked off with a lot of sales and so am taking a lot of soap that I've been working on the last month or so. I need more soap though. I already do a steep liquid discount....no more is possible, and I cure in a room with fans, plus I'm now filling up my kelsie molds and making 42 bars instead of 24. I've done a couple of batches of hot processed soap and am thinking of doing more but I'm wondering if people will buy it as readily as the regular CP bars, especially when they are all sitting on the table next to each other? My HP are as nice and neat as I can get them, but, they still do look "different". 

When I see the soaps sitting side by side, such as the dragons blood...I am more attracted to the rustic HP soap and the scent seems to come off stronger and sweeter too, which I noticed in a batch I of sex on the beach that I had done both methods a few years ago, HP and CP. I cut the price on the HP because it looked too crazy to me, but people who bought both types said they preferred the HP. 

I don't want to make a bunch of soap that just sits there and does not sell. Does anyone have experience, good or bad, with selling both processes?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How will people be able to tell if your soap is wrapped? 

I wouldn't have a pretty swirled bar of CP soap sitting next to an HP bar, of the same scent, I would not give people a choice. Even if it was just for shows. Like my goats, my soap doesn't leave the place without thought put behind marketing, they look at soap first, smell it second and if you can't get them to pick it up because it's pretty, you have likely lost a sale.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2012)

Mine is labeled UGLY GOAT SOAP, and I have a picture (cartoon) of a very cute ugly little goat on it.. with the back half of the label explaining HP soap.. it sells like hotcakes because everyone thinks its cute.. with the little UGLY GOAT on it.. especially to people that think goats are smelly ugly creatures.. LOL, the laugh is on them.. they use it,, come back for more..


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I won't have the same scent in both hot and cold process. I just wanted to do the dragons blood to compare. They won't go to the same event.  The tops on my HP are much bumpier, not swirled. I tried smoothing them out with plastic wrap and I thought that looked even worse.  I know a lot of people like really rustic soaps. I've seen some really ugly ones on etsy without even any scent that have sold really, really well. I'm thinking, "what the heck?" LOL.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you are going to do some HP, embrace the rustic. Seriously. I put them naked in a basket and they sell very well, because of the scent. You can do pretty but rustic soaps in HP, if you do it more like a rebatch. (Not with dragon's blood, because of the discoloration, but if you have a scent that doesn't discolor, it works really well.) Make your soap like CP to start off (minus the fragrance), and do like two thick layers, or if you use more than one mold, make one mold one color and the other mold another color. You could do more than two colors if you want, but the trick is to have large solid quantities of color. Anyhow, unmold as usual for CP then cut into bars or large chunks. Put into crock pot, roaster, etc, to remelt. Do not stir. When the soap is melted, add fragrance and stir just enough to incorporate the fragrance, trying not to mix the colors too much. Plop into molds. Here's an example: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...19523700.40814.114442135240679&type=3&theater


----------



## Golden_Seal (Sep 14, 2011)

That soap is soooo pretty! I've actually never done CP only HP. I'm to impatient to do CP to be honest. I've always wondered how to incorporate colours and I really thank you for this post  I'm going to try it on my next batch.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh Stacey that's pretty! Wow, a lot of work though. I'm going to try a colored batch of HP or two layers next. I actually prefer the hardness and lather of HP....although the batch of CP Clove/Tea Tree/Blood Orange I did that overheated a little turned out awesome! Great big foamy bubbles right out of the mold! My new favorite!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's not really any worse than making something with pretty swirls, especially if you do two colors in two different molds. Or even one mold uncolored and one colored. When your soap reaches emulsion, split it, coloring each entire half (or just one) as you stick blend. Then, straight out of the mold, when it's still soft, cut into big chunks or even just into bars like you ordinarily would, toss into the roaster and let the heat do the work. Add your fragrance once melted and stir minimally, plop into molds. Unmold and cut once cool, and give it a week to firm up, then wrap and you are ready to go.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

It's all marketing. Make people appreciate the benefits of each individual soap. Just go out there and sell it!

PJ


----------

